# themes zum paket latex-beamer

## Simonheld

Hallo ... ich will mit latex folien für einen vortrag erstellen ...

in dem dazu verwendeten beamer-Paket kann man normalerweise z.B. mit

 *Quote:*   

> \usepackage{berlin}

 

ein theme auswählen, welches einem optisch am besten gefällt...

bei mir gibt dieser aufruf einen Fehler:

```
./phase_transition_in_2d.tex:7:File `berlin.sty' not found. ^^M
```

ich hab dann das maskierte "latex-beamer"-paket installiert in der hoffnung ,dass die themes mitkommen ..

tja das sind sie aber nicht, daher meine Frage: Woher nehmen und vor allem wohin am besten speichern ?

Kennt sich da jemand aus?Last edited by Simonheld on Mon Dec 24, 2007 5:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eisbrecher

Du musst das theme mit dem Befehl 

```
\usetheme{Berlin}
```

einbinden.

----------

## Simonheld

resultat : 

```
./phase_transition_2d.tex:5:File `beamerthemeberlin.sty' not found. \usetheme{berlin}
```

----------

## Eisbrecher

Groß-/Kleinschreibung ist wichtig. Berlin wird mit 'großem B' geschrieben.

----------

## Simonheld

AAAAAAAh ok das hab ich übersehen danke!

----------

